# Saddle bag for close contact saddle



## Devonlad (29 June 2018)

Hi All

I hunt in a Devoucoux close contact saddle but as it has the single panel and the girth straps are low, (they come straight off the bottom of the flap directly), i cant get a standard saddle bag with girth straps to attach. 

Does anyone know if you can get a bespoke saddle bag made for a close contact saddle, need somewhere to put my hip flask and sandwiches!!??

Thx


----------



## Floxie (15 September 2018)

Any leatherworker ought to be able to do it - I know that's not helpful per-se, but didn't want to read and run! I'm desperately keen to learn myself, and want a saddle bag, so I think I may be going down this route  They shouldn't be a complicated thing to make (I'm not offering unless you have a few years to wait ;P just saying that it ought not be a massive job for someone with the skills) x


----------



## Devonlad (17 September 2018)

i managed to get mine to fit by putting the girth strap through the stirrup leather keeper. x


----------

